# Selena Gomez - iHeart Portrait UHD Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2020)

von 2015



​


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Nettes Walli :thx:


----------



## Nrocs (11 Jan. 2020)

Sehr schön danke! - vor allem, da ich mir erst gestern einen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung bestellt habe


----------



## frank63 (11 Jan. 2020)

Schaut super aus. Danke für Selena.


----------



## Brian (12 Jan. 2020)

Feines s/w Walli von Selena :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

